# Can I eat pate if im breastfeeding?



## Sparky0207

All through this pregnancy I have craved pate like you wouldnt believe! I really cannot wait to have some once little one has arrived. The only thing I was thinking is...

If im breastfeeding, can I eat pate or do I have to wait until ive stopped breastfeeding?

My mum was saying she will bring me some pate and toast into hospital then my nan said I wont be able to have it if im feeding her as it will be in my milk? Help!!

xx


----------



## ~KACI~

I'm sure *don't quote me* you will be fine x x

Just checked i'm now pretty sure your ok its just while the baby is in womb, Just be careful with some foods e.g curry which could make baby have upset tummy x x


----------



## Whisper

Yup im pretty sure you can, at parentcraft yesterday we were given advice and guidance on breastfeeding and one of the things we were told was to start eating all those things we have been avoiding....yipee!!!! 
...but to be careful with drinking/eating citrus type foods or juices and even spicy foods, as these can upset babies tummy, apparently....
I will definitely be having pate after LO is here, in fact i have my first sandwich lined up already...pate, brie and branston pickle....sooooo tasty!!!!!!! (drooling already)


----------



## Samantha675

HAHA, I was in the grocery store on Saturday, at the deli counter and it suddenly dawned on me, I COULD EAT PATE AGAIN!!!! I was so happy, and promptly got some of the goose liver pate!! It was yummy!!!


----------



## Sparky0207

I am sooo jealous! 

I never really had it much at home but everytime we went for a meal or went somewhere nice I would always have pate (and sometimes on toast in the morning as a special treat!) 
I have craved it so much but havent touched it for LOs sake. When we go shopping I have to send OH down the meat aisle in case I spot it and lose control!

Really cannot wait for LO to come now! lol

xx


----------

